# Leerzeilen ausblenden bei WORD Seriendruck



## skihase (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand helfen?
wie kann ich bei WORD Seriendruck die Leerzeilen ausblenden?

*So ist es wenn alle Felder gefüllt sind*

*10 Expl. Q4   {MERGEFIELD F11 \f”}
10 Expl. 2  {MERGEFIELD F13 \f”}
10 Expl. 3  {MERGEFIELD F15 \f”}
10 Expl. 4  {MERGEFIELD F17 \f”}
10 Expl. 5  {MERGEFIELD F19 \f”}
1 Putzkoffer 1  {MERGEFIELD F21 \f”}
1 Putzkoffer 2  {MERGEFIELD F23 \f”}
1 Putzkoffer 3  {MERGEFIELD F25 \f”}*

*So wenn einige leer sind:*

10 Expl. Q4
_*Expl. 2*_
10 Expl. 3
_*Expl. 4*_
10 Expl. 5
1 Putzkoffer 1
_*Putzkoffer 2
Putzkoffer 3*_
*
Die fett/kursiv markierten Bezeichnungen sollen ausgeblendet werden.*

*In Excel ist die Formatierung “Standard” und das steht drin: 10 Expl. 4
Wenn nur eine Zahl in dem Feld steht funkioniert das.*


*10   {MERGEFIELD F11 \f”}
10   {MERGEFIELD F13 \f”}
10   {MERGEFIELD F15 \f”}
10  {MERGEFIELD F17 \f”}
10  {MERGEFIELD F19 \f”}
1    {MERGEFIELD F21 \f”}
1    {MERGEFIELD F23 \f”}
1    {MERGEFIELD F25 \f”}*



*10 {MERGEFIELD F11 \f”}
10 {MERGEFIELD F15 \f”}
10 {MERGEFIELD F19 \f”}
1   {MERGEFIELD F21 \f”}*


*Viele Grüße
Skihase*


----------

